# Video of my old 824 in action



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

My 1978 824 in action last winter. Been out twice already this year and going strong. I'm picking up a tall chute for it, any thoughts on that modification appreciated.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the great vid f2. That old girl is still tearing it up...sweet!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

That was great. I never had any luck with the turf type tires but your seem to work great.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the great video. My brand new one has never started that easy! She's a beast!


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Great video, Benny! It's like snowblower porn. I feel like a bar bouncer watching "Roadhouse" 

Mine is a similar model. I love those controls.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

now thats entertainment !


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Great video, what a brute! Handled a full augers worth of snow like nothing! I'm sure she has another 35 years ahead of her too.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice machine. Do you live out east is that the Nemo storm?. It looks like you have at least 2 feet of snow in your driveway. We never get that much snow in Minnesota out of just one storm. The most I can remember is about 17 or 18 inches at a time. Last year we had a total of 81 inches but the biggest snow storm dropped about 12 or 13 inches at a time. Lots of little 4 to 5 inch snowfalls especially in March.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Great Video. She handled that snow like a champ!


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks, very nice video, take your camera person out for supper. 
My 824 was an early 90s with black trim. I gave it to my niece and was working like new.

Ken


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes that was the big Nemo storm. The snow was just right for throwing fortunately.


----------

